# Old Pocket Watch



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone

The first, and I think most exciting, find in my little jewellery and watch discovery is this beautiful pocket watch.

I think it may be a gentlemens pocket watch but please correct me if I am wrong. As you will see it has a subdial and the hands of the main watch and subdial are a bluey colour. At the very bottom of the watch under the number 18 are the words "Swiss made". On opening (it is a screwface) the insides are absolutely beautiful. The markings tell me it is a 17 jewel watch (I am yet to learn in great detail what this means) and again indicates it was made in Switzerland.

The case is "Keystone Guaranteed Genuine Silveroid Imitation Silver U.S.A" with the code "241878" stamped inside. Now having done some research I understand that for import purposes this wording had to be used so people knew what they were buying. I also understand that people tended to buy cheap cases to house their expensive watch piece but am not sure how accurate this information is.

Now what I am keen to do is date this item, and if possible, learn a little more about the Superva watch brand as there is little information available online (in my experience). Was this a standard issue watch or maybe a collectors or sought after item.

It works......in as far as I plucked up the courage to wind it up. Some help on how to set the time and get it working properly would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks for taking the time to read my post.

Lou xxx


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Its a lovely watch Lou!!


----------



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

I have to admit I spent some time with it held up to my ear listening to it tick! :hypocrite:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Just pull the winding crown out to set the time :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

Wow its working!!!! Timing about 1 minute out on first observations..... Oooh I am soooo excited!!!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The movement is an Unitas, cannot tell the exact calibre number, may 30, 32 or 362 or another one. Maybe you'll find a small number like this on the movement (but maybe under the dial).

I am on the search for that Superva-trade mark.

Andreas


----------



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

Hi Andreas

I have had a look. Under the bit that moves when wound up (not sure of the name) there is a stamp with three numbers but I can't find my magnifying glass to see them.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

There is a small hint to a possible owner of the "Superva"-trade mark. I found some pages of an old catalogue of a canadian jeweller, who sold watches with this trade mark,

T. Eaton & Co,

Toronto, Canada

He sold watches with the trade marks Solar and Superva (and some more), and used several manufacturers for his watches, from the switzerland and america. I hope to find some evidence that he registered those trade marks. By now it is just a hot lead.

Regards, Andreas


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

It's a very nice watch. I love old pocket watches myself.


----------



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

The numbers are 429 - these are stamped inside the watch under the cogs.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Dusty said:


> Just pull the winding crown out to set the time


Hi.

I don't know about this watch !! but I have to push down and turn on the winder to set the time on most of my top winders.

Good luck


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

thats a loveley watch


----------

